# a small question



## fly boy (Feb 27, 2009)

do mods on this site have shifts becuase when i get on there is always one mod on


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)

No...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2009)

Gnomey is correct. The mods reside in different parts of the US, and there
are two in Europe..... one in Germany and one in Poland. It's a good bet 
at least one mod is on-line [almost] at anytime.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2009)

We have a special application that looks for fly boy in the user list and makes sure that one of us is alerted so that we can keep an eye on you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2009)

Normally I get that job. We draw straws for it, because we all hate the fly boy duty...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2009)

hee hee. You said Fly Boy Doodie.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2009)

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 27, 2009)

And Im sick of the baby-sitting duties already.... 

Had to break it off in fly boys ass 10 minutes ago for the stupid comment he made in the FFL vs SEAL thread....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2009)

Lock Load !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Messy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Got to keep the young ones out of trouble!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2009)

Here here. Can't be setting a bad example for them now can we...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 2, 2009)

No more than we all ready have Gnomey!


----------



## fly boy (Mar 2, 2009)

evangilder said:


> We have a special application that looks for fly boy in the user list and makes sure that one of us is alerted so that we can keep an eye on you.



ok really i think you guys could give me a break


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's all in good fun Flyboy. I'm sure no one meant any harm. At least everyone cares enough to tease you a little now and then. You're kind of like everyone's little brother on here.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2009)

It was a joke, fly boy. We don't have anything like that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2009)

What forum do you work at? I have an alarm that goes off at my house whenever fly boy logs on!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is that the flashing red bulb and the battle stations siren? Don't worry flyboy, I've been in the same seat as well buddy, ask anyone around here, I've got a few scars to prove it....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 2, 2009)

My alarm still goes off when Lucky logs on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2009)

Marcel said:


> My alarm still goes off when Lucky logs on.



I had to remove the Lucky alarm, it gave me migraines.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 2, 2009)

Marcel said:


> My alarm still goes off when Lucky logs on.



Gee, that must be pretty obnoxious when it goes off in the middle of the night; I'm glad I'm not a mod!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Marcel said:


> My alarm still goes off when Lucky logs on.


Why is that then Marcel?



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I had to remove the Lucky alarm, it gave me migraines.


Sure that it was the alarm and not my attitude? 



SoD Stitch said:


> Gee, that must be pretty obnoxious when it goes off in the middle of the night; I'm glad I'm not a mod!


I'm sure that it can be arranged...

------------------------------------

See what I mean fly boy?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 3, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Is that the flashing red bulb and the battle stations siren? Don't worry flyboy, I've been in the same seat as well buddy, ask anyone around here, I've got a few scars to prove it....




No, it's the flashing yellow with a horn.

The flashing red BS siren is for when Les hits the "Bombs Away" button....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2009)

I see....

Who's on "Fly Boy Duty" today then?


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I had to remove the Lucky alarm, it gave me migraines.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

> ...No, it's the flashing yellow with a horn...



I thought that was an Amber Alert. Same difference with Lucky around!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2009)

When you're around, I only phone pestcontrol!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2009)

Jajcarze....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)




----------

